# Halloween Horror Nights!! 2014



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Haunters! Just a reminder that Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights (Hollywood,CA and Florida) event starts this Friday the 19th! If you've never been, I highly recommend attending, I mean, it's the home of the monster movies and the original baddies that started it all, the Universal Monsters! Mazes, haunts, rides, sound efx, lighting, and that's not including hundreds of murderous clowns weilding chainsaws, maniacal freaks stalking your every move, the terror tram and more! :jol: A bit of advise though..it's worth EVERY penny to get the Front of the Line pass!! You'll bypass 1-2 hour wait lines and be at the front of each haunt, show and attractions in sometimes less than 1 minute!:jol: I've got my pass and will be there on opening night! Hope to see your frightening faces there! Happy Haunting! :voorhees: http://www.halloweenhorrornights.com/


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

Going next weekend, Saturday, with VIP passes, the only way to go! Knotts on the two nights before.

Not as excited about the Hollywood lineup as the Orlando one but it will be good.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Never been, but man, they keep courting controversy. Last year, the homophobic show. This year, horridly sexist and sexual comments publicly made at 13yr old girls in front of a huge crowd, plus the ever present chatter of unprofessional behavior from the scareactors.

Knott's nearly got sued into oblivion about 15 years ago for stuff like that and, honestly, probably worse. Universal keeps dancing on a fine line.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have been twice to HHN in Orlando...it states clearly "not for children"...and yet...people still bring their kids. Who is at fault here? Not the theme parks, their job is to entertain, shock and awe the public. I have no complaints, both times I went it was fantastic. As LittleBlueBMW stated, the VIP pass is the only way to go. Having a guide lead you to the front of every attraction is the way to go. So worth the extra $100 if you figure that if you go alone, without a guide, you may miss half of the houses/attractions. That is why I've only been twice...well...that and the fact that is an eight/nine hour drive for me.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

It's not for children...true.

But no one, and especially not girls, deserve the treatment they received from the "barker" in the Purge scarezone. They stepped over the line and in an obvious fashion.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My hubs and I went for 2012 to both HHH and Knotts. We had a terrific time. The front of line pass was worth every penny. We had no problems with the actors. I'd definitely go again.


----------

